# Help Finding a Pigeon



## PrincessPA5 (Feb 27, 2012)

My husband had pet pigeons growing up and now that we are finally getting our own home he has expressed a desire to have a new pigeon, problem is I can't seem to find anyone locally who raises pigeons. We are looking for a weaned but very young bird so that it will bond with him. We have no intentions of showing it or racing it or anything of that sort, just a feathered friend for our family. Any ideas?
Also, I have found some people who sell racing birds and ship them but I was kind of hoping to find babies within driving distance, somehow the idea of being mailed seems stressful to me and I would like to avoid it. I live in NE Indiana between Fort Wayne & Goshen. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am just looking for a healthy young bird, no breeds or pedigrees necessary....Thanks!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to PT, I am pretty sure someone here will be able to help you.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

why not a hand raised feral pigeon.. i think they even better than homers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a list of breeders by state..not sure how up to date it is but you can scroll down to IN and there a few listed.

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonBreeders.asp


And here is some classifieds by breed of pigeon.

http://www.purebredpigeon.com/classifieds.htm


good luck with you're search. hope you get what you want and enjoy you're pet!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i live in toledo ohio ... but thats a few hours away from you


----------



## PrincessPA5 (Feb 27, 2012)

@Goga ~Nothing against feral pigeons, but I have a young child and would prefer not to risk any bugs at the get go

@SpiritWings ~Thank you again!

@TylerBro ~I am talking to another member about possibly getting a baby from them, but if that falls through for whatever reason, I'll message you, thank you!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

hand raised baby ferals dont have bugs.. homers have feather lice too 
all the other exotic breeds of pigeons have lice too.. sprays have been invented for that..
if u gonna get a bird tho.. specially since u want a young bird that just been weaned i wouldnt recomend shipping in this weather.. babys get sick.. travel can extend to more than one day .. i had a bad experience with shipping and never again.. u might get the sick bird by the time it reaches ur place
im sure plenty of people in ohio or even pittsburgh have pigeons that they can sell or adopt..


----------

